# Toro 826 Handle Height



## digibud (Mar 14, 2021)

I am planning on buying a Toro 826 OAE. I have, however, promised my wife I will at least try to find a blower that will be possible for her to use in the event I have a problem and can't use the snowblower. I will have to order this blower as there are none local to find. I am concerned the handle height will be too tall for my wife who is 5' 2". There is an 828 OAE at our local Home Depot and if that has the same handle height it would be useful to see it. Otherwise not so much. Does anyone know if the handle height is adjustable on the 826 or whether the 828 has is the same height, as I would expect... ?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I measured mine for you. 38”. The machine handles real well with the auto steer I don’t think she would have a problem. I don’t think it is adjustable. If you do a search on here you will see a guy wrote him and his wife use this model and are over 70 years old with no problem. Good luck hope this helped.


----------

